# Randomgrafik zum Registrieren



## iwankoenig (6. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte ein Servlet schreiben, mit dem ich auf meiner Webseite anmelden könnte. Zuerst möchte ich mich registrieren lassen. 
Ich glaube, jedes Mitglied des Forum hat sich hier schon mal angemeldet (sonst wäre er kein Mitglied  ). Beim ersten Registrieren gab es so ein Fenster mit zufälliger Grafik. Man soll den angezeigten Text noch mal angeben, damit automatische Registrierungen vermieden werden können.

Frage: wie bastele ich so was im Java-Servlet (HTML? JavaScript? alles also, was man in Java-Servlet reinpacken könnte)
Danke im Voraus.

Meine Suche ergab: Ich habe nämlich ein JavaScript gefunden, das existierende Bilder vom Host zufällig anzeigt. Aber ich muss doch die Angabe des Nutzers mit dem angezeigten Text vergleichen. Und außerdem, habe ich irgendwie keine Lust so 1000 Bilder auf meiner Festplatte liegen zu haben.


----------



## Luu (6. Mrz 2009)

Dafür gibbet ne fertige Komponente in Tomahawk..

siehe auch:

_http://www.jroller.com/HazemBlog/entry/apache_myfaces_tomahawk_captcha
||
_http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk-project/tomahawk/tlddoc/t/captcha.html


----------



## iwankoenig (6. Mrz 2009)

Super! Danke viel Mal!

Jetzt hätte ich da eine andere Frage in diese Richtung:
Ich muss nämlich für eine Webseite ein sicheres Usermanagement mit Java Servlets machen. Also, mit allen Funktionen: Login, Logout, Registrieren...volles Programm also. Ich kann es natürlich jetzt anfangen selbt das ganze zu zaubern...Aber es ist viel Arbeit. Ich hatte das nie gemacht und muss jetzt durch Rumprobieren rauskriegen was sicher funktionier und was nicht.
Frage jetzt also, kennt jemand eine gute Strategie dafür? Literatur? Web-Seite?
Also ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass es so was geben muss. Aber ich kann nichts Gescheites finden: entweder finde ich irgendwelche fertige sachen, die für meine Anwendung überhaupt nicht passen, oder solche Tutorials wie "Einfaches Login Servlet", was für mich sehr wenig ist.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## MarcB (6. Mrz 2009)

Wenn du JSF benutzt, findest du hier jede Menge Tuorials, da sind auch welche für Login-Krams dabei.

Falls Spring verwendet wird, wäre "acegi" ein Stichwort.


----------



## Luu (6. Mrz 2009)

Hehe, dat schnellste wäre htaccess


----------



## iwankoenig (9. Mrz 2009)

MarcB hat gesagt.:


> Falls Spring verwendet wird, wäre "acegi" ein Stichwort.



Das klingt aber sehr interessant! Vielen Dank für den Tipp!

.htacces ist zwar auch sehr gut und sehr praktisch, tut aber nicht unbedingt das, was ich brauche (User sollten sich automatisch registrieren können. D.h. die Datei .htusers muss dann auch für jeden editierbar sein. Und das möchte ich nicht. Außerdem bietet eine Datenbank mehr Werkzeuge zum z.B. eMail-Adresse speichern usw...)

P.S. wie setze ich ein Thema auf gelöst?


----------



## iwankoenig (26. Mrz 2009)

Bin von Spring Security sehr enttäuscht. Möchte gerne das ganze selbst implementieren. Ich habe folgende Idee: Ich habe im tomcat ein Projekt, das aus z.B. drei html-Seiten besteht: user.html, admin.html und index.html. Um die Seite user.html zu öffnen muss man entweder als ein Benutzer angemeldet sein oder als Admin; admin.html - nur als Admin und index.html kann jeder sehen.
Also, ich baue ein Selvlet und ich sage meinem Projekt im web.xml, dass jede Anfrage an diesen Servlet weitergeleitet werden muss: aslo index.hmtl, user.html und admin.html-Anfragen gehen dann an den Servlet. Und dieser Servlet entscheidet dann ob eine Authentifizierung erfolgen soll: index.html- keine Authentifizierung erforderlich, user.html - Authentifizierung erforderlich: also im Cookie schauen ob der Benutzer sich schon angemeldet hat (session, username, password und so ein quatsch), wenn ja dann einfach die Seite user.html anzeigen; wenn nicht dann kommt zuerst Login.html (bzw. login.jsp oder so). Und beim Logout lösche ich die Cookies (oder verändere).

Hat jemand damit Erfahrung? Is es realisierbar? Is es sinnvoll? Ich habe das Ganze mit Spring Security gebaut. Es funktioniert ziemlich gut. Aber es gibt ein Nachteil: Wenn ich mich als Benutzer abgemeldet habe und danach gehe im mit Webbrowser eine Seite zurück, dann wird die gesicherte Seite geladen. Wenn ich erneuere, erst dann muss ich mich anmelden. Aber es ist trotzdem nicht sicher.
Übrigens hat jemand gute Erfahrung mit Spring Security?


----------

